# My first goat show....



## peachick (May 1, 2011)

...  and Elvira won Reserve Grand Champion Junior Doe!
from the 9-12 month old class.





DSC_0007 by S!GNATURE, on Flickr




DSC_0013 by S!GNATURE, on Flickr




DSC_0015 by S!GNATURE, on Flickr


----------



## elevan (May 1, 2011)

Congratulations!  And she is such a pretty goat!


----------



## jodief100 (May 1, 2011)

Congratulations!  She is sooo pretty!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (May 1, 2011)

Congrats!  I'll bet you had fun, too.


----------



## ksalvagno (May 1, 2011)

Congratulations! She sure is a pretty girl!


----------



## RockyPhoenix (May 1, 2011)

Nice job! She is soooo pretty!!!


----------



## peachick (May 1, 2011)

Awww  thanks everyone.  Im very proud to have her!  
She gained a nice fan club at the show,  and yes,  I did have a fun time showing her!! and  it was wonderful to have so many people to talk goats with


----------



## DonnaBelle (May 1, 2011)

Such a beautiful little goat.  No wonder she won a prize!!  I sure wish I could visit your goat farm.

OKlahoma is soooo far from MD.

DonnaBelle


----------



## jodief100 (May 1, 2011)

DonnaBelle said:
			
		

> Such a beautiful little goat.  No wonder she won a prize!!  I sure wish I could visit your goat farm.


X2

I should go to the MD buck test  this year just so I have an excuse to go visit peachicks beautiful goats!


----------



## peachick (May 2, 2011)

lol  OK,  c'mon!
My lil herd is growing.  I also picked up my blue buckling while I was down there....  he was a popular little guy at the show too.  I'll post photos of him soon.  

(starting to feel like a goat hoarder)
Kat


----------



## Livinwright Farm (May 2, 2011)

Congratulations Kat!!! and Elvira, of course!!


----------



## Roll farms (May 2, 2011)

Congrats, she looked marvelous!
How did you go about getting the red out of her coat???


----------



## julieq (May 2, 2011)

Just beautiful!  Congratulations!


----------



## peachick (May 3, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Congrats, she looked marvelous!
> How did you go about getting the red out of her coat???


Miss Clairol Natural Black 
I diluted it with water 50/50 and put it in a spray bottle and mist her with it.  As soon as the bottle was empty (took about 5 minutes)  I rinsed it off...  didn't wait 10 minutes....  There is still some red to her coat,  depending on lighting, but its toned down A LOT and it looks very natural.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (May 3, 2011)

peachick said:
			
		

> Roll farms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  No stinkin' way!!! that is hilarious!!  I know of people dying patches of their dogs and even dying chicks, but dying goat's hair *before* it comes off the goat, that's a new one for me!

Is red in her coat considered a fault?


----------



## peachick (May 3, 2011)

no  red is not a fault.  nor is coloring the hair a problem with show regulations.

she turned red from the sun and or a copper issue.  I just wanted her to be black again, like she is supposed to be.

its really no different than using a bluing color to get the yellow out of white hair.


----------



## terrilhb (May 3, 2011)

Congratulations. She is beautiful. What kind of goat is she?


----------



## Livinwright Farm (May 3, 2011)

peachick said:
			
		

> no  red is not a fault.  nor is coloring the hair a problem with show regulations.
> 
> she turned red from the sun and or a copper issue.  I just wanted her to be black again, like she is supposed to be.
> 
> its really no different than using a bluing color to get the yellow out of white hair.


Gotchya! I had just never heard of someone dying their goat's hair before.


----------



## peachick (May 3, 2011)

yeah  its probably 'cuz they dont normally need it.  I wouldnt have done it to my other goats,  but since she is  black with no markings, it was simple.


----------



## helmstead (May 4, 2011)

peachick said:
			
		

> ...  and Elvira won Reserve Grand Champion Junior Doe!
> from the 9-12 month old class.


  ALL RIGHT!!!  That's the way to start off your first goat show!!  CONGRATS


----------



## peachick (May 4, 2011)

if you guys want to check out other mini silky goats...  here is a slide show form the goat show on Sat.... Elvira is at 18 seconds.
http://youtu.be/waZpgHkTG5Q


----------



## Livinwright Farm (May 4, 2011)

peachick said:
			
		

> if you guys want to check out other mini silky goats...  here is a slide show form the goat show on Sat.... Elvira is at 18 seconds.
> http://youtu.be/waZpgHkTG5Q


odd that the url you posted has the "." between the tu & be... anywho... You have a very nice looking herd!


----------



## peachick (May 4, 2011)

yea  you are correct,  but thats the link the youtube site gave me when I clicked on "share".  its a safe link. 

elvira is also at the end of the slide show in her hairy spider costume for the costume contest...  although the costume was already falling off of her in that pic


----------

